# Possibly expecting dating a single father.



## BMeadows

The guy I have been seeing for a while has a 6 year old daughter. We are not trying to conceive but being nearly two days late and every symptom under the sun I'm almost convinced we may be expecting. His BM has proved to be an issue before. I'm expecting her to feel threatened but for the wrong reasons. Or in other words negative reactions from that side of the daughter's family. Has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## Witchrose

BMeadows said:


> The guy I have been seeing for a while has a 6 year old daughter. We are not trying to conceive but being nearly two days late and every symptom under the sun I'm almost convinced we may be expecting. His BM has proved to be an issue before. I'm expecting her to feel threatened but for the wrong reasons. Or in other words negative reactions from that side of the daughter's family. Has anyone else ever experienced this?

If you do turn out to be pregnant, I'd reach out to her. Let her know you'd like to get to know her better as you will be becoming a blended family. Invite her over for coffee or something. Show her she has no reason to feel threatened/insecure or whatever. Let her know you respect her daughter's need to see her dad, too and won't let a new baby get in the way of their relationship.

Hopefully she will respond in a positive manner. If she doesn't, and she or her family do try to cause drama, just stay out of it. Be above it, you know? I'm a big believer in the saying that you can't control others, just how you respond to them.

good luck!


----------



## Milina

I think it depends on how you all handle the new Situation. I believe if his daughter is able to know the new familiy member better and you all manage to get togetehter as a Family everything can turn out just fine.


----------



## becsboo

i woulnt say anything just yet take a test and if its negative make an appointment with the doctors to take some contraception until you are ready to ttc xx


----------

